# Canon 6D WiFi



## lennon33x (Apr 9, 2015)

So I just bought a 6D. It will be here tomorrow. 

Here's my question. I want to have a backup of the images, but I hate dumping the images onto a computer/memory backup device. So, can I program the WiFi on the 6D to copy the images onto a WiFi device, such as the WD Wifi Harddrive? Has anyone done this?


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 9, 2015)

The 6D's WiFi is paired to Canon's app -- either the computer app or the phone/tablet app.  I'm not sure if you can generically get just "any" device to pull images off via WiFi.

But even if you could... WiFi is a rather slow way to transfer images.  I don't even like to do the USB method (I think that's too slow).  I eject the card from the camera, stick in my computer, and transfer the images -- much faster.  

Just stick the external hard drive on your computer.  You'll want them on the computer to perform image adjustments anyway.


----------



## lennon33x (Apr 9, 2015)

It's more of an on site at weddings backup. I prefer not to bring my computer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

